# Winter prep



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

Not gave the car a good going over in a while, thought i should wax it before winter properly hits! Between 11:30 and 3:30 i did this...

Washed using Meguirs and 2 bucket method
Dried
Meguirs Clay bar
Dried
Meguirs Polish
Buffed off
Meguirs Wax
Buffed off

Also, treated the leather with AutoGlym leather care and the wheels with Wonder Wheels, then polished and waxed too.

Pics to follow tomorrow! The shine is often lost on silver cars, but i think its shiny enough!


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

Cars a bit wet from overnight dew, will get some shiny night shots later...


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

And a few more from today..


----------

